# Paramedic vs. ER nurse



## DavidPaulk (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello, everyone. I recently separated from the military, and will be starting a paramedic program at my local college in January.  I've been talking to some health care professionals, and they've asked me to consider nursing, instead of paramedics. Originally, I took this with a grain of salt, but have done some research since. First, it seems that the average salary for a nurse vs. a paramedic is much higher, nurses averaging about 60k and paramedics 35k.  Second, I've been told by multiple healthcare professionals that it can be very hard to find a job as a paramedic, and that most paramedics  become firefighters.  Third, quality of life. I hear that work/life balance is much harder as a paramedic due to the long shift hours, and rotations compared to most nurse rotations.  I've even read about a lot of paramedics going back to school for nursing, for the reasons I've already mentioned. Before I conclude my question I would like to say that in no way am I saying one is better than another; I simply would like to gather more information from professionals in the field.


----------



## DavidPaulk (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello, everyone. I recently separated from the military, and will be starting a paramedic program at my local college in January. I've been talking to some health care professionals, and they've asked me to consider nursing, instead of paramedics. Originally, I took this with a grain of salt, but have done some research since. First, it seems that the average salary for a nurse vs. a paramedic is much higher, nurses averaging about 60k and paramedics 35k. Second, I've been told by multiple healthcare professionals that it can be very hard to find a job as a paramedic, and that most paramedics become firefighters. Third, quality of life. I hear that work/life balance is much harder as a paramedic due to the long shift hours, and rotations compared to most nurse rotations. I've even read about a lot of paramedics going back to school for nursing, for the reasons I've already mentioned. Before I conclude my question I would like to say that in no way am I saying one is better than another; I simply would like to gather more information from professionals in the field.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 13, 2016)

DavidPaulk said:


> Hello, everyone. I recently separated from the military, and will be starting a paramedic program at my local college in January.  I've been talking to some health care professionals, and they've asked me to consider nursing, instead of paramedics. Originally, I took this with a grain of salt, but have done some research since. First, it seems that the average salary for a nurse vs. a paramedic is much higher, nurses averaging about 60k and paramedics 35k.  Second, I've been told by multiple healthcare professionals that it can be very hard to find a job as a paramedic, and that most paramedics  become firefighters.  Third, quality of life. I hear that work/life balance is much harder as a paramedic due to the long shift hours, and rotations compared to most nurse rotations.  I've even read about a lot of paramedics going back to school for nursing, for the reasons I've already mentioned. Before I conclude my question I would like to say that in no way am I saying one is better than another; I simply would like to gather more information from professionals in the field.


Go for your nursing degree, preferably a BSN, then bridge over to your paramedic.

It's what I would have done, if I had a "do over", good luck.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 13, 2016)

DavidPaulk said:


> Hello, everyone. I recently separated from the military, and will be starting a paramedic program at my local college in January. I've been talking to some health care professionals, and they've asked me to consider nursing, instead of paramedics. Originally, I took this with a grain of salt, but have done some research since. First, it seems that the average salary for a nurse vs. a paramedic is much higher, nurses averaging about 60k and paramedics 35k. Second, I've been told by multiple healthcare professionals that it can be very hard to find a job as a paramedic, and that most paramedics become firefighters. Third, quality of life. I hear that work/life balance is much harder as a paramedic due to the long shift hours, and rotations compared to most nurse rotations. I've even read about a lot of paramedics going back to school for nursing, for the reasons I've already mentioned. Before I conclude my question I would like to say that in no way am I saying one is better than another; I simply would like to gather more information from professionals in the field.


Get your nursing license first, preferably a BSN, then bridge over to your paramedic license.

This is what I would have done if I had a do-over, good luck.


----------



## DavidPaulk (Oct 14, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Go for your nursing degree, preferably a BSN, then bridge over to your paramedic.
> 
> It's what I would have done, if I had a "do over", good luck.




What do you mean, bridge over to paramedic?


----------



## Gurby (Oct 14, 2016)

DavidPaulk said:


> First, it seems that the average salary for a nurse vs. a paramedic is much higher, nurses averaging about 60k and paramedics 35k.  Second, I've been told by multiple healthcare professionals that it can be very hard to find a job as a paramedic, and that most paramedics  become firefighters.  Third, quality of life. I hear that work/life balance is much harder as a paramedic due to the long shift hours, and rotations compared to most nurse rotations.



This varies place to place.  I make around 60k (40k/yr in my pocket after taxes) as a medic with only ~1 year of experience, working 2 days per week.

Finding a job is super easy in my area of the country.  Medics are in extremely short supply because most people go into other allied health fields instead where pay/benefits/etc are better.  There is also a lot of turnover in EMS.  In general, people who make a career out of EMS look to get into municipal systems, fire departments, etc - private ambulance companies aren't always the best.

IMO quality of life and work/life balance is amazing, but again it depends where you are.  I work 2x 24-hour shifts per week, and have 5 days per week off.  And I make 60k/year.  I can easily pick up an extra shift during the week and do "24 on / 24 off", and pick up an insane amount of overtime if I want more money.  Working only 2 days per week means if you take 1 day off work, you get a 6-day vacation... I think I have it pretty freaking good.



> I've even read about a lot of paramedics going back to school for nursing, for the reasons I've already mentioned. Before I conclude my question I would like to say that in no way am I saying one is better than another; I simply would like to gather more information from professionals in the field.



Despite having it really good, I am jumping ship to a different medical field after just 1 year as a medic...  It doesn't really have anything to do with the reasons you listed though.  My reasons are as follows:

There is very little security as an EMS worker.  You are the lowest of the low on the totem pole, and you're always 1 call away from a career-ending injury.  If you throw your back out at age 40 and are unable to work, and have no other skills or experience, what are you gonna do?

If you make a mistake, your employer is going to throw you under the bus at first opportunity.  The job carries a huge amount of responsibility/liability, but the pay isn't really commensurate.

Hitting a ceiling in terms of knowledge and ability to apply it.  I certainly still have a lot to learn about being a paramedic, but I think realistically after a few years I would start to stagnate.  There is just only so much you can do in the back of an ambulance.  If you go nursing you can think about becoming an NP, CRNA, etc.

Also $$$$$.  Even having an above-average salary as far as EMS goes, I don't think I would be able to save for retirement very effectively in this job without working overtime.  Hospital-based professions tend to have much better benefits and also pay more.




If you're starting from square one and are torn between nursing and EMS, it is easier to go the nursing route first.  Here is a post I wrote in another thread:

This is the plan I would follow if I was in your position:
-Take the EMT class asap, get a job immediately.
-Start nursing school for a BSN, continue to work part time as an EMT throughout.  This gains you money and experience!
-Finish nursing school and get a job as a nurse.
-Get 2 years of critical care experience as a nurse, make $$$, pay off loans.

From here if you are sick of hospitals and want to pursue the FF/Medic pathway, you can take a 2-week RN-to-Paramedic program:
https://ems.creighton.edu/training-certification/paramedic-certification-healthcare-providers-0

You can also explore becoming a flight medic/nurse, nurse practitioner, CRNA, etc etc.

If you want to be a medic, go do that.  But if you can't decide, at least on paper IMO it makes more sense to go nursing->EMS rather than the other way around.


----------



## DavidPaulk (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you for your excellent and detailed reply.  The information you have given me has really helped in making my decision.


----------



## LanceCorpsman (Oct 14, 2016)

DavidPaulk said:


> Hello, everyone. I recently separated from the military, and will be starting a paramedic program at my local college in January. I've been talking to some health care professionals, and they've asked me to consider nursing, instead of paramedics. Originally, I took this with a grain of salt, but have done some research since. First, it seems that the average salary for a nurse vs. a paramedic is much higher, nurses averaging about 60k and paramedics 35k. Second, I've been told by multiple healthcare professionals that it can be very hard to find a job as a paramedic, and that most paramedics become firefighters. Third, quality of life. I hear that work/life balance is much harder as a paramedic due to the long shift hours, and rotations compared to most nurse rotations. I've even read about a lot of paramedics going back to school for nursing, for the reasons I've already mentioned. Before I conclude my question I would like to say that in no way am I saying one is better than another; I simply would like to gather more information from professionals in the field.



Use your 4 years of free college to get your BSN. You have a lot more options/opportunities if you choose that route. Not to mention the better pay.


----------



## Crustyoldmedic (Oct 14, 2016)

When I started in this career the saying going around was. Paramedics do what nurses dream of and doctors fear the most. That doesn't apply anymore. With flight programs going into all areas of EMS it would be best to get the nursing degree first then take a bridge training to paramedic.


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 14, 2016)

Crustyoldmedic said:


> When I started in this career the saying going around was. Paramedics do what nurses dream of and doctors fear the most. That doesn't apply anymore.


I am glad that saying no longer goes around, and while I may not have the years of experience you do, I doubt this hardly ever applied.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 15, 2016)

Crustyoldmedic said:


> Paramedics do what nurses dream of and doctors fear the most.



By doing BLS before ALS?


----------



## StCEMT (Oct 15, 2016)

Agreed. Nursing then medic.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Oct 15, 2016)

medichopeful said:


> By doing BLS before ALS?



You know, there isn't much room to Race the Reaper in the hospital......


----------

